# Pictures from Washington International Horse Show (Local Day Weekend)



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

So me and my horse were at local day yesterday and I snapped a few pictures (none of me and my horse). I didn't think of that. Anyway, it was really fun.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks soo much fun; ahh I wish I went, haha!  Great pics! I love the ones of the mane, such nice detail.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

looked like fun! Love the first pic of the braids.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

It was amazing. It was actually my first show since June so it was a little overwhelming, but I loved it. Herbie was pretty quiet (for him) and seemed to be have fun. It wasn't even that cold, though it was kind of windy.

I didn't ride inside, but the half-leaser did (she actually switched classes so she could). His head was a litter higher than it normally is, but over-wise he was just as calm as ever.


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

Great pics i use to live in dc i now live in pa im actually heading down for friday i go down every year to watch the puissance! I wish i was good enough to ride there that would be awsome! congradulations!


----------

